# Cancellation of Visa



## jzorgib (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi,

I know there have been some other threads regards this topic but wondered if anyone had any pearls of wisdom. I returned from AD in October for treatment for a rare medical condition and was told I must remain in UK and unfit to work. I am undergoing specialist treatment in London and I live in Scotland. 

My husband returned to my employer with my notice and Dr's letters and they are REFUSING to cancel my visa. 

I wish to be able to visit my husband with our 2 children at some point, when I am well enough but I am scared I will be in trouble or at some point will be reported as absonding. Can I give him my passport/fedex it to have the visa cancelled? Any ideas of a way forward?

Julie


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

they definitely need your passport to get the visa cancelled. They also need some signed documents from you saying that all dues have been cancelled etc. 
A basic question - have your ex employers told you why they are refusing to cancel the visa?


----------



## jzorgib (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks so much. I will send pp with husband. No they have not but I used to deal with this when I was there and they never authorised me to do it/pass on to PRO and stalled etc. There was always something. They also do not so visas on time. I had no insurance or visa for 3 months after arrival. They also refused to insure my children which is law in AD I believe. They refused to pay a lady her dues even tho' she followed procedure to the letter so she turned the table and put on the form you sign to cancel "no met all obligations to me". I am just afraid I get reported as absconded as they did this to one of my Phillipino colleagues even although again she tried to leave through the proper procedure. Its like they own you.


----------

